# Stargate SG-1 - Children of the Gods (The final cut)



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just finished watching the new recut version of Stargate SG-1 - Children of the Gods and I must say it's a much better edit than the original. Many scenes are completely recut with different edit points and shot angles. The whole thing flows much better. Coupled with a new score, it feels more like a feature film than a TV series. 

The new special effects are quite good especially the battle scene at the end. 

Definitely a nice "alternate" version to the original. Give it a look at least once so you can decide. The good news is that you have a choice. If you don't like this new version, you can always continue watching the old one.

Couple of notes. The nudity has been removed. Captain Carter's intro has been recut without the horrible line about her reproductive organs (thank God).


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I'll have to see this.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'll check this out. The "nudity" version surprised me when I first watched it. Then I guessed that it must have been the version shown over seas, they are not near as prudish as we are. I do like Carters remark. It has been used in one form or another in several other tv series.
BTW: I have all 10 seasons box sets. Woe be the day all ten sets are released in Blu-Ray. I might have to take out a loan. :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BubblePuppy said:


> I do like Carters remark.


Yeah, I thought it was funny at first too but it really didn't fit with her personality and they recut the entire scene and used more closeups of her and her expressions. Works much better.

BTW, they also re-looped all of Tealc's dialogue so he doesn't have that funky accent. Now he sounds more like he did through the rest of the series.

Though some not apparently noticeable, they made an aweful lot of the changes. The whole thing is a bit shorter (about 7 minutes) and tighter. Basically, after 12 years, the director wanted to go back a "fix" some things he didn't like.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah,* I thought it was funny at first too but it really didn't fit with her personality and they recut the entire scene and used more closeups of her and her expressions. Works much better*.
> 
> BTW, they also re-looped all of Tealc's dialogue so he doesn't have that funky accent. Now he sounds more like he did through the rest of the series.
> 
> Though some not apparently noticeable, they made an aweful lot of the changes. The whole thing is a bit shorter (about 7 minutes) and tighter. Basically, after 12 years, the director wanted to go back a "fix" some things he didn't like.


Good point, it doesn't fit with her "later, more developed" Carter personality.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

BubblePuppy said:


> I'll check this out. The "nudity" version surprised me when I first watched it. Then I guessed that it must have been the version shown over seas, they are not near as prudish as we are.


No, the nudity was in the version shown here. The series was on Showtime for the first few years.

-- Roger


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jadebox said:


> No, the nudity was in the version shown here. The series was on Showtime for the first few years.
> 
> -- Roger


I forgot about that. I didn't have Showtime, I only found out about SG1 when it started on Scifi channel.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

Although I did watch it when it was first on Showtime, I lost touch after the first season (I think we canceled Showtime). I did watch it again for the last two seasons since I'm a Farscape fan. 

I've been wanting to go back and rewatch the entire show. I'll definitely be checking this out.


----------

